# ???how to brake down chlorophyll in harvested bud???



## bigbud x northenlights (Aug 6, 2009)

i was wondering what the process was to braking down chlorophyll in leaves n bud after the bud has been cut from the plant, i know there is a natural procees but not realt sure how it happens, i also realy wanna know if there is anyway to speed up the process??????????

i have harvested bud and am air drying it with fans, it is hanging in a dark well ventilated room at a steady 20'c

is there anyway i can get rid of that grassy tatse quicker than curing properly??

does any1 know about how to brake down chlorophyll in plants or a sloution to what i want

any input welcome and thanx in advance


----------



## snail240 (Aug 6, 2009)

Best way I can explain it it if you have ever seen a dead animal and how it breaks down? The skin decomposes before the hair (skin being chlorophyll and hair being THC/CBN/ blah blah) So what your doing is letting the corpse ( being bud itself) set until skin is completely gone (Chlorophyll) and then at that point storeing the corpse before the hair (good stuff) starts to break done leaving you a skinnless corpse or mummy?

In other words yes you can speed up the process just like the egyptions did with mummys put it in paper bags and keeping it at a perfect temp BUT you will get a product not as perfect. Kings got tombs to slow the process and you can still see their bodys no? Slower the better you can speed it up but it will break down faster aswell.


----------



## Bobby9 (Aug 7, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Best way I can explain it it if you have ever seen a dead animal and how it breaks down? The skin decomposes before the hair (skin being chlorophyll and hair being THC/CBN/ blah blah) So what your doing is letting the corpse ( being bud itself) set until skin is completely gone (Chlorophyll) and then at that point storeing the corpse before the hair (good stuff) starts to break done leaving you a skinnless corpse or mummy?
> 
> In other words yes you can speed up the process just like the egyptions did with mummys put it in paper bags and keeping it at a perfect temp BUT you will get a product not as perfect. Kings got tombs to slow the process and you can still see their bodys no? Slower the better you can speed it up but it will break down faster aswell.


Excellent response and made me laugh too +REP for you my friend


----------



## RickWhite (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm not sure how chlorophyll breaks down but I doubt it is similar to a rotting corps which is bacteria consuming flesh. Although there might be a bacterial component. My guess would be it's a product on enzyme break down but that's just a guess. I'm sure there is info on the web but I doubt there will be a way to hasten the process. Good luck. If you find something let us know.


----------



## Dr.RR (Aug 7, 2009)

snail240 said:


> Best way I can explain it it if you have ever seen a dead animal and how it breaks down? The skin decomposes before the hair (skin being chlorophyll and hair being THC/CBN/ blah blah) So what your doing is letting the corpse ( being bud itself) set until skin is completely gone (Chlorophyll) and then at that point storeing the corpse before the hair (good stuff) starts to break done leaving you a skinnless corpse or mummy?
> 
> In other words yes you can speed up the process just like the egyptions did with mummys put it in paper bags and keeping it at a perfect temp BUT you will get a product not as perfect. Kings got tombs to slow the process and you can still see their bodys no? Slower the better you can speed it up but it will break down faster aswell.


LOL that was an epic explanation man


----------



## tsmit420 (Mar 19, 2014)

RickWhite said:


> I'm not sure how chlorophyll breaks down but I doubt it is similar to a rotting corps which is bacteria consuming flesh. Although there might be a bacterial component. My guess would be it's a product on enzyme break down but that's just a guess. I'm sure there is info on the web but I doubt there will be a way to hasten the process. Good luck. If you find something let us know.


actually micro organisms are what helps with curing along with natural enzymes but these a produced by plant and cannot be produced afterwards. our body mass is made up of 80% non human organisms, so id imagine plants have a similar ecosystem that survives long after the buds have been harvested. this is why oxygen is very important to curing including a tiny bit of light not essential which usualy infrared light can always get through even in dark spaces, infrared is very stimulating to microlife. oxygen can also break down thc so its about having a propper balance. water is always availible so thats not a concern unless bud is over dried, ever find that super dry bud doesnt seem to cure well? theres good reason. UV light is dangerous to thc cuz it can be absorbed and will break it down which gives me the idea that since the green chlorophyl can absorb red and blue light, these bands during curing may actually help the pigments to break down without having any effect on the cannabinoids. one thing im still unsure of though is i find cured bud is much easier to bust even if it was really sticky weed before and only gained aroma during curing. i though it wast to do wwith the plant material breaking down but usually if there was no crystals the plant matter would crumble apart so theres gotta be some lower boiling point resin that change state to have higher boiling point or simply evaporate away. vanywyas there hasnt been much studied in this area cuz it only really relates to cannabis and maybe hops. but its most definately a biochemicle reaction that involve microlife and plant cells trying to stay alive


----------



## tsmit420 (Mar 19, 2014)

people should also kknow that the breakdown of chemicle compound into simpler forms is actually called *fermentation*. *curing* really is only relevant to drying or more specifically pulling moisture out of the stems so if we wanna learn more about the procccess we should research fermentation particularly tobacco and hops not the beer making fermenting but the curing thats done prior if any im not sure


----------



## churchhaze (Mar 21, 2014)

I could be wrong about this, but I think chlorophyll breaks down on its own with oxygen.

Edit: I just read that the enzyme responsible for helping this process along after senescence is called oxygenase 



bigbud x northenlights said:


> i was wondering what the process was to braking down chlorophyll in leaves n bud after the bud has been cut from the plant, i know there is a natural procees but not realt sure how it happens, i also realy wanna know if there is anyway to speed up the process??????????
> 
> i have harvested bud and am air drying it with fans, it is hanging in a dark well ventilated room at a steady 20'c
> 
> ...


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 21, 2014)

best way to get a smooth bud.. is to make sure that u get some of the chlorophyll out before chopping.. meaning a good flush.. with products like final flush.. and shit like that.. u can flush a plant and yellow her our in just a week. also noticed it may be a little harder but dry trimming is great for people who dont have a dedicated drying room that u can control the environment in .. an also drying full plants not just cutting the buds off. longer the dry the more chlorophyll is released even before the cure..


----------



## kindnug (Mar 21, 2014)

It also smells stronger when you let it dry in one piece.
+less chance of over-drying the buds


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2014)

lol...this thread

keeping the plant moist enough to stay alive (similar to a cutting) and still maintain gas transfer..through this natural process of hydrolysis and respiration the components are broken down


----------



## EAR1974 (Dec 1, 2019)

Outside of boiling water next to my plant,or having roots attached..which is only place i have left to try next,at 50%humidity and 65 degrees it still drys to fast.I dont know if my current cure will take the smell away..i hope.As I had Hung Whole Plant To See It Felt Dry And snaped lmbs so i put all in cardboard box 5 day.and two dayd later dark and all time cared for.not trimmed until 5 day when leaves falling dry and just come off as u snap limbs 75 humidity in box-to 80..and looked fine until 7 -8days to jar.Two weeks at least since if not close to 3..i will look.. My question is this green or real strong stinch to my bud a trait or passing gas smell with undescribable smell..I am 42,since 14 been around it and debated legality since,publically..At any rate,I am not new guy to bud or what mold..I.E..sumdumis thing that is obvious to a complete newbie and stranger to anything growing...So the smell is a problem of which i never have had with last strain.I can say cloning and growing one strain for years and not losing potency or strength of vigor in any way with my plants it was amazing bag seed that grew better than states away brought from journeys seeds..i was fortunate..cut off plant.put in milk crate and dry in ceilung fan..never dissapoint or lose anything..but this is FOFANA xMIDNITE FIRE


----------



## Kingrow1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Try hang dry for two weeks and watch taste and smell develop during that time - you enclosed but that hadnt lost all the moisture it naturally would and before enzymatic breakdown has occured which is why your bud taste not so great.

The hang dry brings buds to full saleable dank not the cure so why so eager to try cure before thats happened 





EAR1974 said:


> Outside of boiling water next to my plant,or having roots attached..which is only place i have left to try next,at 50%humidity and 65 degrees it still drys to fast.I dont know if my current cure will take the smell away..i hope.As I had Hung Whole Plant To See It Felt Dry And snaped lmbs so i put all in cardboard box 5 day.and two dayd later dark and all time cared for.not trimmed until 5 day when leaves falling dry and just come off as u snap limbs 75 humidity in box-to 80..and looked fine until 7 -8days to jar.Two weeks at least since if not close to 3..i will look.. My question is this green or real strong stinch to my bud a trait or passing gas smell with undescribable smell..I am 42,since 14 been around it and debated legality since,publically..At any rate,I am not new guy to bud or what mold..I.E..sumdumis thing that is obvious to a complete newbie and stranger to anything growing...So the smell is a problem of which i never have had with last strain.I can say cloning and growing one strain for years and not losing potency or strength of vigor in any way with my plants it was amazing bag seed that grew better than states away brought from journeys seeds..i was fortunate..cut off plant.put in milk crate and dry in ceilung fan..never dissapoint or lose anything..but this is FOFANA xMIDNITE FIRE


----------



## Craigson (Dec 2, 2019)

Hard to explain kinda but to some degree you want to smell the chlorophyl when buds are drying.
That means the chlorophyl is leaving the buds.

If you can smell ‘weed and terps’ thats because you are losing them.

Dry as slow as possible and cure. There may be shortcuts and such but shortcuts equal inferior final product.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Dec 2, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Hard to explain kinda but to some degree you want to smell the chlorophyl when buds are drying.
> That means the chlorophyl is leaving the buds.
> 
> If you can smell ‘weed and terps’ thats because you are losing them.
> ...



What are you talking about? You can't smell chlorophyll in a plant.

I know internet growers live in backwards land but here in the real world if you smell weed it's because the smells are being created in an ongoing process. How in the world could chlorophyll, which you cannot smell in natural plant levels, be masking the smell of skunk? You people are so lost, and proving the western population is insane. Fukushima brains or maybe just okay making stuff up? 

You internet growclowns need to close Facebook live and get some online tutoring or something.


----------



## skippy1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Isn't the hay smell chlorophyl breaking down?


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 2, 2019)

why are we resurrecting incredibly dumb threads from 10 years ago lol?


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 2, 2019)

LinguaPeel said:


> What are you talking about? You can't smell chlorophyll in a plant.
> 
> I know internet growers live in backwards land but here in the real world if you smell weed it's because the smells are being created in an ongoing process. How in the world could chlorophyll, which you cannot smell in natural plant levels, be masking the smell of skunk? You people are so lost, and proving the western population is insane. Fukushima brains or maybe just okay making stuff up?
> 
> You internet growclowns need to close Facebook live and get some online tutoring or something.


Bro, you're from a whole different planet lol


----------



## mmcma17 (Jan 4, 2021)

Craigson said:


> Hard to explain kinda but to some degree you want to smell the chlorophyl when buds are drying.
> That means the chlorophyl is leaving the buds.
> 
> If you can smell ‘weed and terps’ thats because you are losing them.
> ...


You lose smell because you have no moisture when curing. To cure properly you need a tiny bit of moisture and oxygen atleast. I've quick dried buds and came out with a plenty premium product, it's the curing that you can't rush. I'm not saying throw your buds in a microwave, but I've quick dried them, accidentally, and then cured them when you're supposed to, and it came out perfectly fine with taste and smell that everyone went nuts for. So to say you can't quick dry makes me laugh. It depends what way you're talking. As long as buds are dried enough but not too much, you'll be fine. If you go too far one way, bone dry and no smell ever gonna come back. Too much the other you get mold. I've dried whole plants in 3 days and cured it when I was supposed to, and it came out perfectly fine. Pay attention to your product and know when to properly cure and no issue.   If you want to break down chlorophyll quicker, do a flush. Only thing that will speed up breakdown, is time. No one knows a way, yet. There is a way, but just unknown. We can make bananas ripe by gassing them. Moisture, oxygen and light could speed up breakdown, but good luck coming up with the way.


----------



## budman111 (Jan 5, 2021)

mmcma17 said:


> If you want to break down chlorophyll quicker, do a flush.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Zephyrs (Jan 5, 2021)

Ok People, if y'all want to breakdown chlorophyll faster then try this little method.. I didn't invent it, but merely read it in a cannabis grow book 20 yrs ago, LOL Yeah the paper backed kind. It involves cutting the base of the stalk in 2 circular cuts about a1/4 inch in between 2-3 inches above the base. Only Removing The CAMBIAN layer. It is called Girdling I believe. Basically it's so in the last 2 weeks of flower only do this. Theres more to it but it's late and I had a lil drink, cannaoil, n bong hits, so I could be wrong


----------



## LeroneSmokes (Mar 17, 2021)

I have nothing to add. But this thread needs resurrection


----------



## Icu420 (Mar 18, 2021)

Afaik the fastest way to cure some bud is by water curing it. In still water it takes 7 days with daily water change but i've heard people say it can be cut down to 8 hours if it's running water.


----------



## bellyofthebest (Mar 22, 2021)

Use a wood moisture meter set to “softwood” setting to determine when to jar your buds. You want to jar at 10-15% water content as this avoids mold while also being moist enough to cure.Then burp and check until you reach 9-10% water then you can vacuum seal for the long term cure. 

Enzymes and bacteria work together after the plant is cut down to break down chlorophyll among other chemicals in the plant tissue (this includes THC to a minor extent hence curing does have a sweet spot) 

Source: Long time Hydroponics grower and 3 year employee of a Hydroponics store and Chemistry major. We used to run experiments to answer our customers questions like this all the time. 

Your best friends are TIME and patience. Also get as many meters as possible (PPM, EC, TDS, Moisture meter, Co2, PAR light meter, etc.) Take the guess work out and make your life easier! -Padro


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 22, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> Ok People, if y'all want to breakdown chlorophyll faster then try this little method.. I didn't invent it, but merely read it in a cannabis grow book 20 yrs ago, LOL Yeah the paper backed kind. It involves cutting the base of the stalk in 2 circular cuts about a1/4 inch in between 2-3 inches above the base. Only Removing The CAMBIAN layer. It is called Girdling I believe. Basically it's so in the last 2 weeks of flower only do this. Theres more to it but it's late and I had a lil drink, cannaoil, n bong hits, so I could be wrong


R you sober enough now to elaborate


----------



## Zephyrs (Mar 22, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> R you sober enough now to elaborate


Yes I am. You realize that your quoting 1 of my post I made over a month ago right?? So basically its cutting the flow of nutrients off the last 2 WEEKS. By cutting the layer of stem. That transports up the growing nutrients. Therefore basically letting your plant starve, die naturally. Then harvest and dry. It's a well known practice amongst wine makers/vineyards. Don't believe me? Then Google it.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Mar 22, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> Yes I am. You realize that your quoting 1 of my post I made over a month ago right?? So basically its cutting the flow of nutrients off the last 2 WEEKS. By cutting the layer of stem. That transports up the growing nutrients. Therefore basically letting your plant starve, die naturally. Then harvest and dry. It's a well known practice amongst wine makers/vineyards. Don't believe me? Then Google it.


Yes I do realize that lol I like reading post even if they were posted a while ago! I’m not here to disagree brother I know fruit farmers use this technique.I was just wondering how it applies to cannabis ? Like I have one two weeks out would taking a Sheetrock knife and cutting a 1/8 wide strip into my stem be prosperous to my buds


----------



## RacrX (Mar 26, 2021)

Lmao at people still flushing in 2021


----------



## Terpenefiend (Jul 9, 2021)

RacrX said:


> Lmao at people still flushing in 2021


This was one of the first things I expiremented. After doing enough reading and finding out that the ions released from synthetic npk are identical to the ions released from organic npk it made me question the flush. There isn’t a science lab in this world that can distinguish the ions from one another and the plants can’t either. Synthetic nutrients also help grow the microbe population but organic matter does grow it more abundantly but if you aren’t recycling and using the no til method then you aren’t gaining any terps from organic grows. You want your microbes to be eating dead microbes to gain the benefits of organic s but guess what…. You can do the same with synthetics. There is so much bullshit floating around the grow community that it’s almost laughable at what some people believe or choose to ignore. The thing about science is it doesn’t care what you want to believe it will have the proof to back it’s findings and won’t be some ancient rumor. Idk why anyone would choose to starve their plants in the final weeks when they are plumpling themselves up. I guess ignorance is bliss‍


----------



## TXskunkKush (Aug 6, 2021)

Terpenefiend said:


> This was one of the first things I expiremented. After doing enough reading and finding out that the ions released from synthetic npk are identical to the ions released from organic npk it made me question the flush. There isn’t a science lab in this world that can distinguish the ions from one another and the plants can’t either. Synthetic nutrients also help grow the microbe population but organic matter does grow it more abundantly but if you aren’t recycling and using the no til method then you aren’t gaining any terps from organic grows. You want your microbes to be eating dead microbes to gain the benefits of organic s but guess what…. You can do the same with synthetics. There is so much bullshit floating around the grow community that it’s almost laughable at what some people believe or choose to ignore. The thing about science is it doesn’t care what you want to believe it will have the proof to back it’s findings and won’t be some ancient rumor. Idk why anyone would choose to starve their plants in the final weeks when they are plumpling themselves up. I guess ignorance is bliss‍


When I say this is the exact post needed to be read 2 weeks before harvest lmao.


----------



## Solipsist69 (Dec 20, 2022)

LinguaPeel said:


> What are you talking about? You can't smell chlorophyll in a plant.
> 
> I know internet growers live in backwards land but here in the real world if you smell weed it's because the smells are being created in an ongoing process. How in the world could chlorophyll, which you cannot smell in natural plant levels, be masking the smell of skunk? You people are so lost, and proving the western population is insane. Fukushima brains or maybe just okay making stuff up?
> 
> You internet growclowns need to close Facebook live and get some online tutoring or something.


You definitely can smell chlorophyll. It’s not a super strong smell for our noses to be able to perceive but in moments of excessive chlorophyll (i.e. plants breaking it down and releasing it) it can be strong and sometimes minty. And you slipped yourself up by at normal levels. Drying weed wouldn’t be normal levels. And it does help mask weed smells at first. My plants have alway smelled the best right before i cut down. Then during drying they disappear some just to return during early curing. If the smell is being created why does my growing plant and finally product have the same smell? It wouldn’t alway recreate the same scent if it’s being created. The smell was masked during drying


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 20, 2022)

LOL, every year and a half to two years someone replies to this thread.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 20, 2022)

Solipsist69 said:


> You definitely can smell chlorophyll. It’s not a super strong smell for our noses to be able to perceive but in moments of excessive chlorophyll (i.e. plants breaking it down and releasing it) it can be strong and sometimes minty. And you slipped yourself up by at normal levels. Drying weed wouldn’t be normal levels. And it does help mask weed smells at first. My plants have alway smelled the best right before i cut down. Then during drying they disappear some just to return during early curing. If the smell is being created why does my growing plant and finally product have the same smell? It wouldn’t alway recreate the same scent if it’s being created. The smell was masked during drying


Liguna went back to his home planet


----------

